

Data Science Starter Kit - danso
http://shop.oreilly.com/category/get/data-science-kit.do

======
phektus
What should be the recommended order for these books?

~~~
jclos
From my experience (I haven't read all of them) they cover things that are so
different there isn't any real order. From this bundle, "Think Stats" might be
a good first book, and then you can branch out to "Programming Collective
Intelligence" and "Machine Learning for Hackers", which are more or less the
same thing, except the first one is in Python and the second one in R (and
slightly more advanced), or "Data Analysis with open source tools", which is
more statistics oriented and more advanced than "Think Stats". The R books are
interesting if you want to really get into R because I don't think they go
into much details from a stats point of view and the videos are, in my opinion
(I haven't watched them), not worth buying because they cover topics you can
find in hundreds of free online lectures.

